# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  الى كل الزوار والاعضاء والمشرفين والمدير العام

## ابن العطار

السلام عليكم وانا اسف كتير لاني تاخرت عليكم مني انا قاسم العطار الى اي شخص 

يريد ان اصمم له شئ حلو او اي برنامج يخطر على البال انا جاهز ويكون باسمو وانشالله

اكون عند حسن الضن واي شئ تهديه للحبيبة الغالية انا جاهز وعلى فكره :

انشالله باسبوع زمان سوف ينزل برنامج هدية مني الى منتديات الحصن وباسم منتديات الحصن

وهذه البرنامج عبارة عن تلفزيون لبث حي ومباشر من شوارع الدول الاوروبية وانشالله راح تكونو مبسوطين

من هالبرنامج وانا اوعدكم انه راح يعجبكم كتيييييييييير وانا مستني طلباتكم يا اكابر 




 وتحياتي لـ جمــــــــــــــــــــــ المشرفين والاعضاء والزوار والكل من يقرأ سلامي ومن لا يقرأ سلامي ــــيع

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يسلمو قاسم 
انا بحب كتير تصميم الصور
شو نوع البرامج الموجودة عندك؟؟
وشكرا كتييييييييييييييييير

----------


## ابن العطار

ييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييييييييييي ييييييييييييييييييييييييييي مين رد علي اول وحده ههههههههههه شذى كيف يا غالية شو اخبارك وكيف السحة انا عندي برامج كتير اكتر ما تتصوري يعني لو بحكيلك انه عندي 85 ميجا برامج عالهارديسك بجوز ماتصدقي والله 85 ميجا برامج وغير يلي انشطبو من المضاد للفايروس  :Eh S(2):  بس ماعلينا اسماء البرامج يلي عندي هنن  :

Crazy talk   + ZC Dream Photo Editor  + Adobe Illustrator+ A Smaller Image  + AKVIS Stamp  + Funny Photo Maker 


يلي كتبتلك اياهن ولاشئ لحد الان بس الاحسن من بين البرامج هو الفاتشوب هاد افضل برنامج يعني هذا ولا اروع 

انا من جهتي بعشق شئ اسمو فلاش انا بعشق الفلاش كتير وبعشق الفيجوال بيسك ازا بتعرفي الفيجوال بيسك

وتحياتي لشذى

----------


## شذى البنفسج

هلا قاسم انا تمام الحمد لله ان شاء الله تكون انت بخير وصحة

يا ريت قاسم احصل على هاي البرامج وبصراحة حابه اتعلم اكتر 

انا متلك بحب هاي البرامج كتييييييييييييييير

----------


## ابن العطار

اوكي تكرمي 

بس انا بنصحك تستخدمي الفاتشوب احسن برنامج هدول برامج الصور يلي بعتلك اياهن للصور المتحركة انا راح ابعتلك رابط برنامج الفاتشوب بالعربي هو الاسهل الك كل شئ فيو مفهوم لدرجة عالية يعني بنفس الوقت بتتعلمي عليه 

اوكي وانشششششششششششششششششالله راح ساعدك كتير وانشالله تكوني بتعرفي عالفيجوال بيسك 

وهذه الرابط وتحياتي  :


http://download.adobe.com/pub/adobe/...CS2_tryout.zip



الكيجن:
حمل اي واحد
http://www.source.anybodii.com/kakoo...pcs2keygen.exe
http://www.hot.ee/fastandfurious666/...CS2.KeyGen.zip
http://users.skynet.be/fa414947/PhotoshopCS2Keygen.rar


[imgr]http://www.guidebookgallery.org/pics/splashes/photoshop/8.0-cs.png[/imgr] :Bl (14): 

وهذه  كلمة مرور فك الضغط للبرنامج sh3bwah.com



مع تحيات قاسم العطار

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يسلموووووووو
وان شاء الله رح نضل على تواصل بالمنتدى  :Smile:

----------


## ابن العطار

من عيوني على فكره انا سطلت يعني صرت اشوف كل كلامك مشفر من النعس

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

مشكوووور يا كبير
بدي برنامج مضاد للتجسس .
شغل مساحة صغيرة .. مع روابطه

غلبتك معي

----------


## ابن العطار

اوكي تكرم يا كبير هاد اقوى برنامج لازالة الفايروسات ولمسح التجسس من الجهاز وللعلم انه هاذ البرنامج الوحيد الذي

يشطب جميع الفايروسات والفايروس القوي الذي يشبه القرد وانشالله يعجبك هاذ البرنامج وانت ماغلبتني انت مفضل ع راسي يا كبير
وهاد رابط البرنامج:

http://www.4shared.com/file/76277813..._2009_32b.html

وتحياتي اخوكم قاسم العطار

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بتعرف يا قاسم انت شخص روعة مشالله مهتم بعلم الحاسوب والبرامج 

 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## ابن العطار

تسلم اخي عبدالله انا من بعدك بس بعشق شئ اسمو برامج شرفني عندي عالبيت وراح اقوم بواجبك وانسخلك عشر سيديات برامج من يلي بحبهم قلبك ياغالي برامج شئ من الاخر ويكون بعلمك كل سيدي 4 جيجا يعني دي في دي  وتحياتي الك

----------

